# Morphsuits (Digital Dudz) 50% off sale



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I checked out the MORPHSUITS' website today and saw that they have a number of masks, morphsuits, and accessories on sale right now for 50% off. These are pretty cool items. I recently downloaded the free moving eyeball, beating heart, wiggling worms, etc videos that are part of the Digital Dudz App and Morphsuits App to go with my Digital Dudz Cyborg Mask and my Zombie Morphsuit (Digital Dudz was bought by Morphsuits but both apps are still available and there's some duplication). The Apps works with your iPhone or Android phone and your iPad or android tablet. Look for the Apps in the appropriate App Store. Hubby kind of reacted with a smile when the open chest video app (uses your device's accelerometer to activate) showed intestines that suddenly were grabbed and pulled inside by a bloody hand revealing a beating heart and spinal cord. 

http://www.morphsuits.com/offers

Ended up adding two Flesh iWounds for a couple of customized shirt ideas we might do down the road. I like the newer bib-type Wound/device pouch they now have. Better than duct taping things to your custom cut out clothing.

Lots of ideas BTW for the App videos. They are free to download and scalable on your device. Sound effects too. You don't need to buy their product to download and use.

Here's some examples of their masks: http://www.morphsuits.com/digital-dudz/masks


Oh and almost forgot to mention: I checked RetailMeNot and if you use the Coupon Code WELCOME10 you'll get 10% off your items!


----------

